# Double Sided Tape for Jigs/Fixtures



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

I just finished reading Woodsmith eTIPS on 5 different tapes for the woodshop. While I found the article interesting, it seemed to raise a number of questions. The first tape they discussed was Avery Dennison's Woodworkers Tape. If you check Amazon's reviews of this tape, there were some negative comments. One of the negative reviewers said Spectape ST501 (paper backing) was better. There is also a cloth backed tape Spectape H555136.

Another tape mentioned by Woodsmith was Speed Tape by FastCap. I have personal experience with the FastCap tape and found that it left residue behind; see attachment for a discussion.

What have your experiences been with double sided tapes?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried some long ago. Didn't like it, too way too long, and way too much of a PITA, to cleanup the residue later. So now I tack my masters down. Works great, no residue, but does leave nail holes - no problem, the side with the nail holes is never on the outside of whatever. And, after the initial purchase price, no more expense. There is a video of a harp maker, making a concert harp, and he uses nails too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Been using Golfworks/GolfSmith 2 sides grip tape for years. Works great!! Also have a roll of Duck brand 2 sided tape that works almost as equally as well. Only difference is that for me at least the Golfworks grip tape last longer when doing multiple pieces from a single template. Usually 3-5 uses before having to replace the tape. Duck tape seems to run 2-4 applications. YMMV....

Rarely does one or the other leave behind any residue. 
Duck tape can be a little fussy to peel apart and off
both reasonably priced and readily available
The roll of Duck tape I have is a mesh fiber, looks like drywall tape. Can't say if the new stuff is the same


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

I have used XFasten Double Sided Tape that I bought from Amazon. It was a good price and sticks and releases from templates without leaving sticky residue.

Isn't the SpeedTape a more long term adhesive so you don't have to use a spray or other contact cement?


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I used the Duck Tape when I had 16 drawer sides to cut to the same profile using a pattern. The tape typically held for 4-6 pieces before it had to be renewed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A picture is worth a lot of typing...
Here's the Infinity setup jig set with their bits as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> A picture is worth a lot of typing...
> Here's the Infinity setup jig set with their bits as well.


I think you are on the wrong tread, Tom.
Herb


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have tried a few different brands when milling 6" long pieces for cutting boards. Duck brand was the strongest, of what I tried. As long as I did not take a heavy cut, no problems.

I used pieces of feeler gauges to set the depth. It was very consistent to nail a specific thickness on a piece of stock that was too short to run through the planer. Also I did not have a planer, at that time. I still use this process, from time to time when I have short lengths of stock to mill. I made a router sled which made it possible to do multiples of 6 pieces at a time.

I have also used it on the face of metal lathe jaws to make router base plates. I turned the OD, and machined the ID to accept the PC style guide bushings. This ensured total concentricity in one setup.

I know this thread is about DST, but I just wanted to explain the application. It may not work in every situation.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Whatever they use they seem to have no trouble removing the backing, whereas I seem to have a lot more difficulty removing mine.....


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have had some issues in removing the backing as well. It drove me nuts. Using a utility knife to cut it, and using the tip of the blade to get it started has given me the best results so far.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

bfblack said:


> I just finished reading Woodsmith eTIPS on 5 different tapes for the woodshop. While I found the article interesting, it seemed to raise a number of questions. The first tape they discussed was Avery Dennison's Woodworkers Tape. If you check Amazon's reviews of this tape, there were some negative comments. One of the negative reviewers said Spectape ST501 (paper backing) was better. There is also a cloth backed tape Spectape H555136.
> 
> Another tape mentioned by Woodsmith was Speed Tape by FastCap. I have personal experience with the FastCap tape and found that it left residue behind; see attachment for a discussion.
> 
> What have your experiences been with double sided tapes?


I think pretty much all double back tapes leave some sort of residue behind. 
If you do happen to use tape just have a can of "Goof off" handy. 
It removes a lot of different things along with tape residue, that can end up in places you don't want it. 
I carry a can of this on every job I go to so if... something happens your prepared.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been using a tape from MLCS Woodworking for years. Go here -->https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/sho...ml/pages/accessories.html?zoom_highlight=tape and scroll down towards the bottom of the page.

It's a paper backed tape that holds very well and you don't need a lot of it. Never had it slip and very rarely did it ever leave a residue. I use this mainly for templates. To use the tape I had to learn two thing. First, how to get the paper backing off. Never cut it, just tear it and peal from the jagged edge. Second thing was how much to use - the Goldilocks zone - Too much and it's a bear to get apart, too little and the template slips, just right and, well, just right.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

My only use was to fasten a template for making a tablesaw insert. I used a duck tape product which was like a carpet tape as opposed to a mesh – drywall type tape. It held well and did not leave a residue. As I only used it for attaching to blanks to the tablesaw insert template, I can't say how long it would continue to hold well, but it held well for the two users I made. I agree with the others that it can be a bit of a problem to remove the backing; next time I will try Barry's method.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I routinely used the double sided turning tape from Lee Valley to run parts through the TS, planer and router and have not had any issues with residue or parts working loose. I use a razor blade knife to peel one corner of the backing up and the rest peels away easily. The downside, if you use to much of it getting the pieces separated can be tough and it is a bit spendy.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> I routinely used the double sided turning tape from Lee Valley to run parts through the TS, planer and router and have not had any issues with residue or parts working loose. I use a razor blade knife to peel one corner of the backing up and the rest peels away easily. The downside, if you use to much of it getting the pieces separated can be tough and it is a bit spendy.


Jon, another way to peel the backing up is to use a dental pick. Dental picks are cheap on Ebay and you will find a lot of other ways to use them around the shop.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@hawkeye10

Don: Thanks for the tip. I’ll definitely pursue it.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Been using Golfworks/GolfSmith 2 sides grip tape for years. Works great!! Also have a roll of Duck brand 2 sided tape that works almost as equally as well. Only difference is that for me at least the Golfworks grip tape last longer when doing multiple pieces from a single template. Usually 3-5 uses before having to replace the tape. Duck tape seems to run 2-4 applications. YMMV....
> 
> Rarely does one or the other leave behind any residue.
> Duck tape can be a little fussy to peel apart and off
> ...


Does that Duck brand tape have a pale blue release covering? Wally World sells one like that with not much of a description on it. Just says double sided tape. 
I install floor coverings. Some vinyl floor coverings (sheet vinyl) require double sides tape for seams or in doorways where carpet metal will be nailed down. Double faced "carpet tapes" have a negative reaction with the vinyl, and the adhesive can become gooey or greasy over time. Acrylic double faced tapes do not do that. This Duck brand tape must be acrylic because it works well. It's strong but releases clean.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes Randy. That was the blue Duck tape I referred to in my post.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I thought so. Thanks Ellery. I've always wondered if double faced tapes would do physical damage to the wood by pulling out grain.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

*removing double sideded tape backing*



Arcola60 said:


> I have had some issues in removing the backing as well. It drove me nuts. Using a utility knife to cut it, and using the tip of the blade to get it started has given me the best results so far.


My procedure is to 1) cut tape to length with shop scissors, 2) apply tape, 3) use block of wood with sharp corner or putty knife to make sure tape is adhered to work surface, and 4) use utility knife to lift up one corner of backing material. Until I started doing step 3, step 4 was a pain in the ... Now, I seldom have any trouble with step 4.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

*separating taped pieces*



JFPNCM said:


> I routinely used the double sided turning tape from Lee Valley to run parts through the TS, planer and router and have not had any issues with residue or parts working loose. I use a razor blade knife to peel one corner of the backing up and the rest peels away easily. The downside, if you use to much of it getting the pieces separated can be tough and it is a bit spendy.


I think the key to separating the two work pieces is to make sure you leave a portion of the perimeter of the two joined pieces with no tape. And, remember where this no tape area is located. I have two old putty knives (unknown origin) that I reach for all the time. The 1" wide knife is thin (~ 1/64" thick) and the 1 1/2" wide knife is thicker (~ 3/64"). Start with the thin knife to create an opening for the thicker knife. Using the two knives in tandem, work you way around the perimeter. It may be slow but I have never had a failure.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks, that is how I do it as well.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You could always use the CNCer’s tape method that has proven to be very secure. It’s the combination of painter’s tape and super glue. The tape is burnished to the backs of the two pieces to be joined, then a few beads of super glue are applied to the tape on one of the parts, and the two pieces firmly pressed together for a few moments. The super glue welds the tape pieces together but the tape is easily removed from the parts when finished, and without leaving a residue. I have also had success using spray adhesive on the painter’s tape instead of super glue.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@bfblack

I use a similar approach. 

Appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

i use DS tape from amazon, however thrift Or cheap as my says) I use masking tape. I use the whit 3M because is not that much and I use gorilla Gel super glue. Place a strip on masking tape on both surfaces. Add a few drops of sg to on piece of work and press together. It sets fairly quickly and after cutting whatever it is I pull the pieces of wood apart. The tape will let of remove from both pieces and discard.


----------



## htasker (Aug 17, 2012)

On the CNC I used 2sided for years then got turned on to painters tape on both the table/spoilboard and the part to be cut. Press both on firmly and and then some CA on the tape with accellerant . Instant bond and ez to remove. Leave tape a little long to be able to lift it.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I never thought of that method! Thank You to everyone for sharing. I will certainly incorporate that into future practices.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I use some I got here on this forum about a year ago.

https://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/74881-router-double-sided-template-tape.html

It works great no residue.
Herb


----------

